
Equifax Breach Settlement tool to find out whether your data was compromised - sahin-boydas
https://www.equifaxbreachsettlement.com/file-a-claim
======
mtmail
Almost 200 comments yesterday, especially on how the website doesn't look like
equuifax and would be ideal for collecting people's data
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20527646](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20527646)

